# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Σκάσιμο μπαταρίας

## stratos111

Ο γιος μου έχει το Huawei P9 lite.
Έρχεται σήμερα το μεσημέρι και μου λέει ότι το τηλέφωνο έβγαλε καπνούς όταν το κρατούσε και από το φόβο του το πέταξε.IMG_20171127_232756[1].jpg Το άνοιξα και είδα αυτό. Ευτυχώς δεν έπαθε τίποτα. Έχω ακούσει σε φόρτιση να σκάνε οι μπαταρίες, αλλά όχι έτσι σε χρήση. 
Ξέρει κανείς αν το καλύψει η εγγύηση;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το *άνοιξα* και είδα αυτό.
> Ξέρει κανείς αν το καλύψει η εγγύηση;



Σκασμένες μπαταρίες ναι, εφόσον χρησιμοποιείς τον φορτιστή της συσκευής.
Αν ξεβίδωσες κάτι όχι. Παν' το αλλά μην παραξενευτείς αν σου πουν όχι όταν το εξετάσουν. εγώ θα τους έλεγα πως το άνοιξα για να μην πάρει φωτιά απ το να το κρύψω, είναι περίεργη υπόθεση

----------


## stratos111

Άνοιξε με το πέταγμα. Όπως έγραψα "το τηλέφωνο έβγαλε καπνούς όταν το κρατούσε και από το φόβο του το πέταξε"

----------


## Fire Doger

> Άνοιξε με το πέταγμα. Όπως έγραψα "το τηλέφωνο έβγαλε καπνούς όταν το κρατούσε και από το φόβο του το πέταξε"



Το θέμα είναι να μην έχει μπει κατσαβίδι γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει αν πρώτα ανοίχτηκε και μετά πήρε φωτιά. Αν είναι απλό καπάκι δεν τίθεται θέμα.
 Δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα και λογικά θα έχουν παρόμοια περιστατικά και σε άλλες συσκευές.

----------


## johnpats

κατα 99% στο καλυπτει αλλα ισως ζητηθει ο αυθεντικος φορτιστης της συσκευης για να διαπιστωθει αν φορτιζες με κανα κινεζικο οποτε να εισαι υποψιασμενος.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

> Ο γιος μου έχει το Huawei P9 lite.
> Έρχεται σήμερα το μεσημέρι και μου λέει ότι το τηλέφωνο έβγαλε καπνούς όταν το κρατούσε και από το φόβο του το πέταξε.IMG_20171127_232756[1].jpg Το άνοιξα και είδα αυτό. Ευτυχώς δεν έπαθε τίποτα. Έχω ακούσει σε φόρτιση να σκάνε οι μπαταρίες, αλλά όχι έτσι σε χρήση. 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν το καλύψει η εγγύηση;



Το θέμα, κατά τη δική μου άποψη, είναι από που το πήρες. Αν το πήρες από κίνα ή από ιντερνετομάγαζο την ξεχνάς την εγγύηση. Αν το πήρες από κάποιο κατάστημα πιστεύω θα πάρεις εγγύηση, αν ισχύει ακόμη βέβαια η εγγύηση. Πάνε στο κατάστημα και μην ρωτήσεις για εγγύηση να την απαιτήσεις (να'σαι και λίγο αγριεμένος). Αν δεν στην δίνουν πες ότι θα κάνεις καταγγελία και θα ζητήσεις και αποζημίωση για ηθική βλάβη. Για το άνοιγμα μην πεις το πέταξε, πες τρόμαξε και του έπεσε. Όπως τον πιέζεις εσύ πιέζει και αυτός τον προμηθευτή του και του περνάει την εγγύηση και αλυσίδα φτάνει μέχρι τον οίκο κατασκευής.

Στέφανε
ο λόγος για την εγγύηση είναι προφανής. Ειδικά αν το έπαθε σε χρήση και όχι σε φόρτιση. Τα περί ανοίγματος αν ισχυριστούν ότι δεν ισχύει η εγγύηση είναι κόλπα για να αποφύγουν την εγγύηση.

----------


## Samios60

Απαιχτος ο Κινεζος  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Η απλά του πεσε και άρπαξε.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Στέφανε
> ο λόγος για την εγγύηση είναι προφανής. Ειδικά αν το έπαθε σε χρήση και όχι σε φόρτιση. Τα περί ανοίγματος αν ισχυριστούν ότι δεν ισχύει η εγγύηση είναι κόλπα για να αποφύγουν την εγγύηση.



Γιατί είναι κόλπα? Απόλυτα λογικό είναι, αλλιώς όλοι μόλις πάλιωνε η μπαταρία θα τα άνοιγαν, θα την κοπανούσαν και θα έλεγαν μόνο του έγινε.
Την Huawei δεν την συμφέρει να μην στο αλλάξει, υπολογισμένα μες το κόστος είναι και αυτά, αλλά δεν γίνεται και να αλλάζουν έτσι εύκολα ότι έρθει γιατί όλα πίσω θα γυρνάνε λίγο πριν λήξει η εγγύηση.

----------


## stratos111

> Η απλά του πεσε και άρπαξε.



Ερώτηση είναι(μην παρεξηγηθώ). Με το πέσιμο σκάει η μπαταρία; Επειδή πέφτουνε αρκετά συχνά τα κινητά, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει να σκάνε οι μπαταρίες.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι από το Public αγορασμένο και ακόμα δεν έχει κλείσει χρόνο.

Μίλησα με την Huawei Ελλάδος και περιμένω τηλεφώνημα τους. Σαν δεύτερη λύση θα πάω στα Public γιατί θα βρεθεί κανένας πιτσιρικάς στο σέρβις kai........

----------


## leosedf

Ανάλογα με το πέσιμο η το πείραμα. Ναι μπορεί να γίνει αν χτυπηθεί αρκετά η μπαταρία μέσα.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας πολύ ευγενικός κύριος, του είπα το περιστατικό, μου έκανε κάποιες ερωτήσεις, αν υπήρχε τραυματισμός αν έγινε καμιά ζημιά σε κάποιο έπιπλο ή σε κάτι άλλο. Και τέλος κανονίσαμε να έρθει κούριερ αύριο να το παραλάβει και μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχω την απάντηση. Άντε να δούμε. Πάντως, μέχρι τώρα, έχει χρειαστεί 3 φορές το σέρβις της Huawei και οι 2 προηγούμενες ήταν η αλλαγή των συσκευών με καινούργιες. Έχω άριστες εντυπώσεις από το σέρβις τους. Ελπίζω να παραμείνουν άριστες. :Smile:

----------

stam1982 (28-11-17)

----------


## xristos2

εμενα ειχε φουσκωσει μπαταρια με ληγμενη εγγυηση του πλαισιου και μου την αντικατεστησαν.
στης γυναικας μου φουσκωμενη μπαταρια  η sumsoung δεν μπηκε στον κοπο να το κανει.

----------


## Eximnos

Εντυπώσεις απο την ποιότητα των συσκευών όμως? Δεν είναι καλό στατιστικό αυτό που διαβάζω...

----------


## Eximnos

> Τελικά με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας πολύ ευγενικός κύριος, του είπα το περιστατικό, μου έκανε κάποιες ερωτήσεις, αν υπήρχε τραυματισμός αν έγινε καμιά ζημιά σε κάποιο έπιπλο ή σε κάτι άλλο. Και τέλος κανονίσαμε να έρθει κούριερ αύριο να το παραλάβει και μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχω την απάντηση. Άντε να δούμε. Πάντως, μέχρι τώρα, έχει χρειαστεί 3 φορές το σέρβις της Huawei και οι 2 προηγούμενες ήταν η αλλαγή των συσκευών με καινούργιες. Έχω άριστες εντυπώσεις από το σέρβις τους. Ελπίζω να παραμείνουν άριστες.




Εντυπώσεις απο την ποιότητα των συσκευών όμως?? Δεν είναι καλό στατιστικό αυτό που διαβάζω...

----------


## vasilllis

> Εντυπώσεις απο την ποιότητα των συσκευών όμως?? Δεν είναι καλό στατιστικό αυτό που διαβάζω...



αυτο που διαβασες δεν ειναι ενα στατιστικο αλλα ενα συμβαν.
Για να υπαρχει στατιστικη θα πρεπει να γνωριζουμε αρκετες παραμετρους.

----------


## stratos111

Θα πω μόνο την γνώμη μου. Όλες οι συσκευές (99%) είναι κινέζικες πλέον. Όλες έχουνε κάποια προβλήματα. Για μένα μετράει ΚΑΙ η εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## Eximnos

> αυτο που διαβασες δεν ειναι ενα στατιστικο αλλα ενα συμβαν.
> Για να υπαρχει στατιστικη θα πρεπει να γνωριζουμε αρκετες παραμετρους.



Ναι φίλε μου, 3 φορές το έχει χρειαστεί ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## elektronio

> Ναι φίλε μου, 3 φορές το έχει χρειαστεί ο άνθρωπος.



Προφανώς δεν είναι και από τις καλύτερες συσκευές και αντίστοιχα ούτε από τις ακριβότερες.

Στατιστική για να κάνεις πρέπει να πάρεις δεδομένα από μεγάλο πλήθος ανθρώπων που αγόρασαν την συσκευή και να δεις πόσες χάλασαν. Μόνο οι επισκέψεις στο service δεν λένε κάτι. Ύστερα δεν ξέρεις α οι επισκέψεις στο service αφορούσαν πρόβλημα της συσκευής ή της χρήσης (π.χ. πτώση).

----------


## lepouras

πάντως επειδή αναφέρθηκε για τους Κινέζους να πω ότι ΚΑΙ στο θέμα τις εγγύησης έχουν βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ.
πρόσφατα φίλος που αγόρασε κινητό από το banggood. μετά απο 1 μήνα του χάλασε και υπέθεσε και αυτός το ίδιο << την έκατσα σιγά μην μου δώσει σημασία ο Κινέζος. να του βάλουμε χέρι μπας και το φτιάξουμε?>> τελικά μετά από παρότρυνσή μου επικοινώνησε με την εξυπηρέτηση του banggood, εφόσον έστειλε και  ένα βίντεο με το πρόβλημα που ουσιαστικά αυτό στο ζητάνε πάντα, και του δώσανε αναλυτικές οδηγίες  (με επισήμανση να προσέξει ακριβός ότι του λένε) για να τους το στείλει πίσω. του επιβεβαίωσαν ότι έχει 1 χρόνο εγγύηση. τα έκανε όλα και το έστειλε. μόλις το παρέλαβαν (το παρακολουθούσε από το tracknumber) του απάντησαν αμέσως (ότι είναι πρόβλημα του τηλεφώνου και καλύπτετε από την εγγύηση) και του επιστρέψανε και τα μεταφορικά και του στείλανε καινούργιο τηλέφωνο (μέσο Ολλανδίας όπως και το πρώτο) και όλα καλά.
μην υποτιμάτε την εγγύηση που δίνουν τώρα ποια οι Κινέζοι(τουλάχιστον το banggood και  aliexpress).

----------


## kioan

> ...αι του στείλανε καινούργιο τηλέφωνο (μέσο Ολλανδίας όπως και το πρώτο)



Πλέον όπως έγιναν τα ταχυδρομεία μας και με τις καθυστερήσεις που παίζουν, αυτό το μέσω Ολλανδίας μπορεί να κρατήσει τόσο ώστε να έχει βγει εκτός εγγύησης μέχρι να το παραλάβεις  :Cursing:

----------

vasilllis (29-11-17)

----------


## lepouras

> Πλέον όπως έγιναν τα ταχυδρομεία μας και με τις καθυστερήσεις που παίζουν, αυτό το μέσω Ολλανδίας μπορεί να κρατήσει τόσο ώστε να έχει βγει εκτός εγγύησης μέχρι να το παραλάβεις



δεν ξέρω τη έχει συμβεί ή αν είναι λόγο εποχής αλλά η όλη διαδικασία που περιέγραψα έγινε τον περασμένο μήνα και από την στιγμή που έφυγε το παλιό κινητό και ήρθε το καινούργιο σύνολο δεν έπιασε ένα μήνα και το παρέλαβε πριν περίπου 10-15 μέρες.

----------


## stratos111

> Ναι φίλε μου, 3 φορές το έχει χρειαστεί ο άνθρωπος.



Τρεις φορές, σε τρεις διαφορετικές συσκευές και για τρεις διαφορετικούς λόγους.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά σήμερα μου στείλανε καινούργιο. Στην αρχή τσινίσαν λίγο, αλλά στο τέλος το αντικαταστήσανε.

----------


## elektronio

> Τελικά σήμερα μου στείλανε καινούργιο. Στην αρχή τσινίσαν λίγο, αλλά στο τέλος το αντικαταστήσανε.



Δεν πειράζει που τσίνισαν, τουλάχιστον έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε. Αν δεν θέλουνε να δίνουν εγγυήσεις να βελτιώσουν τα μοντέλα τους να μην χαλάνε, τουλάχιστον εντός εγγύησης  :Biggrin: .

----------

